# Paragraph confusion



## OurJud (Jun 20, 2013)

If there's one thing that stems my flow more than anything else when writing, it's paragraphs. Or more to the point, when to use them.

When I'm reading a book their usage seems so natural that I don't even notice them, forcing me to pause, take a breath, and begin reading again without even thinking. It helps with the whole rhythm and bounce of the story. But when I'm writing they drive me nuts as I'm constantly stopping and pausing to consider if a new sentence should be given a new paragraph or continue on the same.

Firstly, I probably need to make sure I fully understand what a new paragraph actually is. My understanding is that a new paragraph is a sentence that starts on a new line and indented slightly. Is this correct?

If that is the case, then what is it called when the text is given two line-spaces, but _not_ indented?

Growing up, I was told (in very basic terms) that a new paragraph should be used when you want to change the subject, but when I analyse their use in books, this doesn't seem like the case at all. The author could be talking about the same thing for a whole page, but that page will have multiple paragraphs, some with single sentences.

Can anyone explain or give me some tips on how I might get over my confusion and frustration regarding their use.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nickleby (Jun 20, 2013)

OurJud said:


> If there's one thing that stems my flow more than anything else when writing, it's paragraphs. Or more to the point, when to use them. ...
> 
> Firstly, I probably need to make sure I fully understand what a new paragraph actually is. My understanding is that a new paragraph is a sentence that starts on a new line and indented slightly. Is this correct?
> 
> If that is the case, then what is it called when the text is given two line-spaces, but _not_ indented?



Typographically, a new paragraph usually starts with an indent and no extra vertical spacing. In some formats, a new paragraph is not indented, but there's enough space to indicate a break.



OurJud said:


> Growing up, I was told (in very basic terms) that a new paragraph should be used when you want to change the subject, but when I analyse their use in books, this doesn't seem like the case at all. The author could be talking about the same thing for a whole page, but that page will have multiple paragraphs, some with single sentences.
> 
> Can anyone explain or give me some tips on how I might get over my confusion and frustration regarding their use.



In my first serious grammar class (back when they taught diagramming in wooden shacks), they told us a sentence expresses a complete thought. A paragraph, then, is a collection of one or more related thoughts. Unfortunately, there's no simple way to determine how closely related two sentences are. That depends on context, the writer's intent, and the style. However, I can give you a rule of thumb.

To me, a new paragraph is a type of punctuation. It indicates a pause or change in direction, just as a comma or period does, but more strongly. When you read a passage aloud, you naturally pause at certain points. Notice when you stop for a longer pause, and that's where you end a paragraph.


----------



## jayelle_cochran (Jun 20, 2013)

OurJud said:


> Firstly, I probably need to make sure I fully understand what a new paragraph actually is. My understanding is that a new paragraph is a sentence that starts on a new line and indented slightly. Is this correct?
> 
> If that is the case, then what is it called when the text is given two line-spaces, but _not_ indented?



Both are paragraphs.  One is an indented paragraph while the other is a block paragraph.  But, they're more than just that, as you have realized.



> Growing up, I was told (in very basic terms) that a new paragraph should be used when you want to change the subject, but when I analyse their use in books, this doesn't seem like the case at all. The author could be talking about the same thing for a whole page, but that page will have multiple paragraphs, some with single sentences.



When you're writing an essay for school then a new paragraph is used whenever the subject is changed.  This is especially true for the 4-5 paragraph essays they have you do in High School.  In literature, it's the same but on a different scale.

Look at nearly any novel and read the paragraphs individually.  You'll probably find a simple beginning, middle, and end to each one.  The information within are related to each other.  The purpose of a paragraph is to separate the information on a page so that it's easier to read.  Each paragraph has it's own subject/sub-subject/action/etc.  Each one has something specific to convey to the reader.  The trick is to get the paragraphs to flow from one to the other so all of these little bits of information make up a complete picture.

Look at the post you made.  Even though your paragraphs aren't long, they still convey different ideas separated by the space between them, yet together they give a more complete picture of what you're asking us.  It's the same in a novel, except with more descriptive wording.  My guess is that you already have a subconcous idea of what needs to be in separate paragraphs, but when you sit to write your stories you overthink it all.  Do what I do and save the wondering if the paragraphs are right for when you start editing your work.  During the initial rough draft it's not as much of a concern IMO.  In that stage getting the story down is more important (again, IMO).

*hugs*
Jayelle


----------



## OurJud (Jun 20, 2013)

Nickleby said:


> [...] but more strongly. When you read a passage aloud, you naturally pause at certain points. Notice when you stop for a longer pause, and that's where you end a paragraph.



Thanks very much, Nickleby! That sounds like a very useful tip and I shall try it next I'm struggling. I do read the passages back to try and 'hear' when a paragraph should end, but only in my head.



jayelle_cochran said:


> My guess is that you already have a  subconcous idea of what needs to be in separate paragraphs, but when you  sit to write your stories you overthink it all.  Do what I do and save  the wondering if the paragraphs are right for when you start editing  your work.  During the initial rough draft it's not as much of a concern  IMO.  In that stage getting the story down is more important (again,  IMO).



Again, thanks! This part of your post made me smile, Jayelle, as it was like you were in my head. I _do_ kind of know or suspect when I should be starting a new paragraph, and I certainly _do_ overthink my structuring (editing as I go along is my biggest downfall and enemy).

You're right, I need to stop worrying about it so much, and concentrate on getting the thing down in the first place.


----------



## Terry D (Jun 20, 2013)

In creative writing paragraphs have another mission also. They serve as a pacing device, and even contribute to the aesthetics of the completed work. Huge, undifferentiated blocks of text are daunting to the eye and, to most readers, make the passage look boring, or cumbersome. That's not a reflection of the content, just a conditioned response.


----------



## Sam (Jun 20, 2013)

Two line-spaces but no indent means that the author is shifting to another viewpoint, character, or timeframe within the novel. It's usually accompanied with three asterisks (* * *) but not always. A standard paragraph will always be one line-space and an indent. 

New topic = new paragraph. That's a bland overview of the process. The problem is that creative writing employs techniques such as pacing, emphasis, and impact. Sometimes the only way to convey these is by taking new paragraphs. But the rule of thumb still mostly applies. If you bring in a new speaker or topic, you take a new paragraph.


----------



## Skodt (Jun 20, 2013)

Pacing is how I use them mostly in my Fiction writing. I don't want things to jumble on top of themselves. So, when I feel my thought on a certain topic is finished I break. It helps the reader move quickly through my story; it also lets them feel as if I didn't bog them down.


----------



## wancow (Jun 20, 2013)

I change paragraphs liberally in my fiction.  Mostly I use a new paragraph when I change focus.  The subject may change as well, but I rather like to use chapters to change subjects, or chapter sections which in which paragraphs are separated by an extra line space.



> Character is watching a football game with someone who knows nothing at all about football, and describing the action in detail.  He tells his friend about the I formation the offense is taking and how the defense might react to it...  end of paragraph.
> 
> Focus Change to a single player:
> Character calls the friends attention to the guy standing at one end of the line on the defense.  This guy is going to try and go after the quarter back.  His hand on the ground tells the whole story.  It's not fisted, it's flat, and his leg position shows he's going to rush forward.
> ...



In a work, I'd go into a little greater detail, of course, but this is how I use paragraphs.


----------



## Jeko (Jun 20, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about perfecting paragraphs when you're in the process of writing; editing can take care of that. When drafting, do what feels natural to the talented genius within you.


----------



## OurJud (Jun 20, 2013)

Cadence said:


> [...] do what feels natural to the talented genius within you.



You've read me, then? :wink2:

Seriously, thanks for all the help, people. Invaluable and much appreciated.


----------

